# getting my car painted



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

more pics to come ill keep you guys updated on pics about to go finish the body work the driver door going to be a bitch but i will learn alot of experience doing it wish us luck


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Oct 29 2009, 12:46 PM~15503823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayn!


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 29 2009, 10:50 AM~15503857
> *mayn!
> *


really,you dont tell me your gonna put more autozone bondo over them wholes :uh:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

needs to be pulled out some huh


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

shit even I still use the old school slide hammers,I just weld up the holes...


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

we took it doen to bare metal and pulled it out i have more pics


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Oct 29 2009, 07:22 PM~15507569
> *we took it doen to bare metal and pulled it out i have more pics
> *


Pics of it stripped before you pulled out the damage area?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Oct 29 2009, 02:37 PM~15504670
> *really,you dont tell me your gonna put more autozone bondo over them wholes :uh:
> *


eh


better ways to do it, but people been doing it like that for decades with success.


work with what ya got I say.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

man i was trying to get pics of it bare but the guy moved to fast and he had me cut the whole passenger side so i barely got it heres more pics

and the bondo i have was alot well most i ever spent on bondo lol now n days shit is expensive when you have no job no more lol :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

its not autozone its pep boys its better j/p i went to a paint supply place for like 40 bucks lol and the damn primer was like 60 polyprimer something but 2morrow the whole car will be cut all we have to do is the front the hood and the lower half under the chrome well where it use to be but under the baby blue line lol and then color sand and wet sand then shoot primer and wet and color sand it then paint it now thats da problem lol now i gota hustle up some change lol


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

what ya'll think of it so far???lol


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

lookin good so far, make sure u keep updating


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks fatruss ill keep everybody updated shit i want to be updated my damn self lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't know, sanding filler with an orbital sander....



Get him some Durablocks.


----------



## fatruss (Sep 4, 2007)

yeah i agree deff make sure u use a nice block on it, machines can warp the metal and never get it totally straight, i know block sanding sucks but it has to be done inorder to achieve that perfect flat panel



i just cant wait to see it all done and finished, i bet it will look good aslong as the dude does get the body straight and lays some nice paint

just remember even the best painter in the world CAN NOT make a wavy car look good the body work and prep is 98 % of the paint job


----------



## nickles only (Oct 4, 2003)

keep us updated. looking nice so far.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

we using the orbital to get the bondo down just a bit to do it with the block my we blocked the whole car i have more pics we are done with the body now 4 days now just got a couple spots to sand down then we gota wet sand it


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

i had more pics but its a bitch to upload to my computer from my phone then from there to yahoo to save the pics then to photo bucket then to lay it low lol but everything is sanded down and about to be wet sanded and primered 2morrow


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

ya man this guy bet me a bnch of shit so i get a free paint job any kind i want s i was like koo and then we was shootin pool and then he was like each ball i make in he will add candy patterns i made 4 in so he said fuck it and he is going to pattern out the whole car lol im excited


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

You wet sanded the body filler?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Oct 29 2009, 01:46 PM~15503823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1st lesson...... dont drill holes in your car, get a stud gun and get the dent out that way. Your making a future rust problem.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Oct 31 2009, 02:16 PM~15522352
> *You wet sanded the body filler?
> *


primer will never stick. I think I am already seeing the out come of this monte.  I hope Im wrong


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

dont jinx me you guys come on this my 1st job i thought i would b gettin props lol well thanks heres more pics


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 1 2009, 10:04 AM~15527420
> *primer will never stick. I think I am already seeing the out come of this monte.  I hope Im wrong
> *


Yea man I dont like getting my filler wet


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

well im just listening to the guys over here they tell me to do it i have no choice if i had experience i will lol but if it dont stick ummmmmmmm ill just b like damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!(sand paper)


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

^^^Thats the scariest damn picture I have ever seen. Stud gun is only $100 at harborfrieght. You really cant get the metal as close with drilling holes, because you put the studs about an inch apart.



> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Oct 29 2009, 01:37 PM~15504670
> *really,you dont tell me your gonna put more autozone bondo over them wholes :uh:
> *


Napa makes a crossfire body filler that is badass.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 1 2009, 03:36 PM~15529323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The Napa by me carrys Rage Gold now....


----------



## ChevyRider82 (Jan 21, 2009)

REAL QUICK QUESTION HOMIE WHAT KIND OF AIR SANDER DID YOU USE ON YOUR RIDE


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

Fuck it ill say it your car is getting BUTCHERED :uh:


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gramma_@Nov 1 2009, 07:29 PM~15531939
> *Fuck it ill say it your car is getting BUTCHERED :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :yessad:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

keep us updated i wanna see how this turns out..kinda look like u got a crew of tweeks workin on your ride no offense..and i don't blame u for not knowing what is right and wrong..u can't know unless somebody teach you..if i was u i would primer the shit out of those areas where they drilled holes..drilling holes is an oldschool way of pullin dents and it does work but u need to make sure u primer it very good to prevent rust and u should of layed a coat of primer down and then wet sanded the car but even then its not the best idea because the paint needs something to bite into..its better to wet sand the paint/clear and then lay down more clear..if ur primer is too smooth your paint might not stick right and will be bubbling and chipping very easy...i do hope your car turns out ok...a rushed paint job is never a good thing. when i was younger i paid a guy 400 bucks to paint my car and he had it done that same day..went to pick it up and it had hella runs and he didn't do anybody work at all..sometimes u gotta learn the hard way..


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

hell yea i feel u capone well heres some more pics



































































this is how its guna be for a while til i get money for my paint


----------



## lbrewer (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Nov 2 2009, 08:56 PM~15543499
> *hell yea i feel u capone well heres some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## nickles only (Oct 4, 2003)

looking nice homie. what color you goin to go with?


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Nov 2 2009, 06:05 PM~15541284
> *keep us updated i wanna see how this turns out..kinda look like u got a crew of tweeks workin on your ride no offense..and i don't blame u for not knowing what is right and wrong..u can't know unless somebody teach you..if i was u i would primer the shit out of those areas where they drilled holes..drilling holes is an oldschool way of pullin dents and it does work but u need to make sure u primer it very good to prevent rust and u should of layed a coat of primer down and then wet sanded the car but even then its not the best idea because the paint needs something to bite into..its better to wet sand the paint/clear and then lay down more clear..if ur primer is too smooth your paint might not stick right and will be bubbling and chipping very easy...i do hope your car turns out ok...a rushed paint job is never a good thing. when i was younger i paid a guy 400 bucks to paint my car and he had it done that same day..went to pick it up and it had hella runs and he didn't do anybody work at all..sometimes u gotta learn the hard way..
> *


  yup


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

I agree w/everyone else on the drilling method being old and an outdated repair procedure. Everyone is right when they are tellin u that u are creating a future rust problem. U can weld up the holes but the back side will still be bare at the weld plug.

Water and body filler don't mix. Especially if its a conventional plastic resin based body filler. Most of these body fillers have talcum powder in them and even tho they are almost water resistant they are not completely resistant. This can cause water 2 be soaked up in the filler which can comprimise the integrity of the repair by allowing moisture 2 come in contact with bare metal and also cause the filler 2 eventually crack.

Lastly, I hope those guys are not in the habit of using newspaper as masking material. Get that stuff 2 wet and the images will transfer onto what ever it is covering. Talk about patterns. Sorry 2 lay all the bad news on you. It just seems that u might wanna make a decision on stopping b4 it gets worse or keep goin and sayin fuck it.

Good luck.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

lol i see bondo over holes shit again!!


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

as long as your happy with the paint is what matters. you cant spend 400 and expect a showcar.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

i know what color ima do it but im not sure on designs etc the guy is ging to do alot of shit to my car so all i can do is sit back and wait lol


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Wow.
News paper?
Really??


You do know a roll of 18" masking paper cost $7 right?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

WOWZERS!!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 3 2009, 06:56 PM~15553385
> *Wow.
> News paper?
> Really??
> ...


 :uh: you know it was cheaper if you just have paper lying around right im on a budget ill try to save every dollar i just lost my job lol :biggrin: thanks for all the support everybody ill try to do better next time


ima 1st time learner


----------



## RATTOP (Jul 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Nov 4 2009, 12:44 AM~15557428
> *:uh:  you know it was cheaper if you just have paper lying around right im on a budget ill try to save every dollar i just lost my job lol :biggrin:  thanks for all the support everybody ill try to do better next time
> ima 1st time learner
> *






don't feel bad, they didn't like my shit either, to each theyre own, i hear ya on the budget thing,

it's hard to spend top dollar on a ride that is only worth a couple grand, do a little at a time and you will get to the top eventually,

finish it the best you can and kick her to the curb and do a do over once you have learned the right way,

you did it once and if you make a profit, you can start with a better body next time,

my car came out awesome to me so that is all that counts , good luck


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks for the info rattop but ya ima keep my monte to give t my son or wha ever off spring i make lol but ya i want a 61-64 rag or another monte lol we just wet sanded it ill post up pics soon


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Newspaper works just fine .... I just dont like that you usually have to double it up sometimes.



I buys rolls of paper now but,,,If i run out & a store aint open - I get me some classifieds quick !!ahaha


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i would use kirker you can definately get good results and the paint is priced real nice!!!!


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

ok i see what is going on now...ok now that these tweekers primed up ur shit they gonna leave u hangin tell u can pay them..ok so far the work i have seen is very half ass..so supposidly ur body i straight..if i was u at this point i would just go to miracle autobody or a autobody shop and have them lay down the paint..quit messin with the other guys while u are ahead..my body work looked legit and then i let a tweek paint my shit and i wasted 400$ on material cuz that fool didn't know his shit...now is a great time to save ur money and let a real shop paint it cuz if they fuck up they are usually more then happy to fix any errors they might have made..after all it is they're shops name on the line..u understand what i'm getting at? a tweek has nothing to lose but a business does!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Nov 2 2009, 09:56 PM~15543499
> *hell yea i feel u capone well heres some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


\

you should tape where the newspaper overlaps the rest of the newspaper. overspray has a tendency to get into the smallest of crevices.


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

why not spray it yourself you might be on to something....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Nov 8 2009, 08:12 PM~15600276
> *why not spray it yourself  you  might be on to something....
> *


x10


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Nov 6 2009, 08:56 AM~15580144
> *Newspaper works just fine .... I just dont like that you usually have to double it up sometimes.
> I buys rolls of paper now but,,,If i run out & a store aint open - I get me some classifieds quick !!ahaha
> *


i like the boxes..buy one ,take 2 or 3 papers :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i just hope it comes out good for u..i got ripped off so i'm just tryin to give u a warning cuz i see some bad shit that are warning signs


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

ya capone i know what you talking about the reason why i did it was cuhz he said i am getting everything done for free the body work paint etc but im paying for everything lol but shit its going to look tight ima sell my batteries or something or something to get some money or just take my car apart put it on jack stand and take evrything off til nxt summer


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Nov 3 2009, 02:41 PM~15549160
> *as long as your happy with the paint is what matters. you cant spend 400 and expect a showcar.
> *


x2 I would waste the money


----------



## Blanco_Londres (Apr 10, 2007)

any updates?
interesting thread.


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

x2


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Nov 3 2009, 12:38 PM~15548623
> *I agree w/everyone else on the drilling method being old and an outdated repair procedure.  Everyone is right when they are tellin u that u are creating a future rust problem.  U can weld up the holes but the back side will still be bare at the weld plug.
> 
> Water and body filler don't mix.  Especially if its a conventional plastic resin based body filler.  Most of these body fillers have talcum powder in them and even tho they are almost water resistant they are not completely resistant.  This can cause water 2 be soaked up in the filler which can comprimise the integrity of the repair by allowing moisture 2 come in contact with bare metal and also cause the filler 2 eventually crack.
> ...


x2


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cutlass1979_@Nov 1 2009, 07:58 PM~15531584
> *REAL QUICK QUESTION HOMIE WHAT KIND OF AIR SANDER DID YOU USE ON YOUR RIDE
> *


i believe he used a wood 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Nov 2 2009, 08:56 PM~15543499
> *hell yea i feel u capone well heres some more pics
> 
> 
> ...


hold the gun straihgt at the panel buddy,nice gun lol its $9


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Nov 10 2009, 11:31 PM~15628940
> *hold the gun straihgt at the panel buddy,nice gun lol its $9
> *


Those guns are perfect for primer. Anything more than $10 for a primer gun is a waste of money.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

everybody does there cars different give me useful information shit talking is prohibited lol  :uh:


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Nov 12 2009, 01:05 AM~15641428
> *everybody does there cars different give me useful information shit talking is prohibited lol   :uh:
> *


hey bro your ride looks good dont worry about what people say, some talk and there rides arent even painted. lowriding is from the heart work with what you and youll be satisfied


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks lilmikelv but my car will be in paint next week so stay tooned im coming patterned out hella flake and pearl maybe shit i dont even know lol but we will see


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 11 2009, 11:09 PM~15640636
> *Those guns are perfect for primer. Anything more than $10 for a primer gun is a waste of money.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Nov 8 2009, 11:10 PM~15604503
> *ya capone i know what you talking about the reason why i did it was cuhz he said i am getting everything done for free the body work paint etc but im paying for everything lol but shit its going to look tight ima sell my batteries or something or something to get some money or just take my car apart put it on jack stand and take evrything off til nxt summer
> *


no no no no no...don't sell ur batts or anything off ur car..ur are only taking a step back by doing that..best thing i can tell u is u shoulda saved up the money to get this paint job before u just jumped up into it...we all gotta learn somehow like i said..but don't sell no shit off ur ride..i hope things work out for u man


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

i juz got my uneployment and got my paint im going into paint friday


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 11 2009, 11:09 PM~15640636
> *Those guns are perfect for primer. Anything more than $10 for a primer gun is a waste of money.
> *


x2 why would you use a expesive ass gun to shoot pirmer. shit there is people out there who can shoot a straight ass kandy with a cheap gun from harbor fraight


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Oct 31 2009, 01:54 AM~15520591
> *ya man this guy bet me a bnch of shit so i get a free paint job any kind i want s i was like koo and then we was shootin pool and then he was like each ball i make in he will add candy patterns i made 4 in so he said fuck it and he is going to pattern out the whole car lol im excited
> *


 :| :scrutinize: this cant end well....


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 16 2009, 12:22 AM~15676417
> *:|  :scrutinize:  this cant end well....
> *


i was thinking the same thing.......


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

what up cuz!!! let me stripe it when it's ready!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 1 2009, 09:58 AM~15527393
> *1st lesson...... dont drill holes in your car, get a stud gun and get the dent out that way. Your making a future rust problem.
> *



X2 stud gun is a priceless tool.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

holy high spots batman!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lilmikelv_@Nov 12 2009, 05:50 AM~15641673
> *hey bro your ride looks good dont worry about what people say, some talk and there rides arent even painted.  lowriding is from the heart work with what you and youll be satisfied
> *


the reason why they aint painted is cause they arent wanting them painted in the backyard by guys like them


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

I gotta keep my eye on this thread now... :biggrin: 


























:scrutinize: :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 17 2009, 06:18 PM~15695378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 i sayed that befor a few sites too  who is the life?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Nov 18 2009, 01:53 PM~15704615
> *x2 i sayed that befor a few sites too   who is the life?
> *


:wave: what it do ???


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

damn gotta wait til friday for dis masterpiece... :biggrin:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2009, 12:09 AM~15640636
> *Those guns are perfect for primer. Anything more than $10 for a primer gun is a waste of money.
> *


 :thumbsup: well said homie....


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 12 2009, 02:09 AM~15640636
> *Those guns are perfect for primer. Anything more than $10 for a primer gun is a waste of money.
> *



I disagree. Those guns usually come w/a 1.4 fluid tip and needle. Now, if u can find a $10 gun w/a 1.7 - 1.8 or even a 2.0 tip and needle, then I'd say, u have a decent gun 2 spray primer with. Primers are just 2 heavy of a material to spray through a 1.4 fluid tip. They may seem 2 spray nice when first starting, but they generally get restricted and tend to spray thin and dry the longer u use em. The fan may even get smaller as it gets clogged up. Invest a lil in a gun that has the right fluid tip and needle combo and u will be much happier in the end.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Some of the primers we use like crossfire are thin enough to shoot fine through a 1.4, the thicker ones get reduced anyways to reduce sanding time.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

i have guud news and bad new guud news is im going into paint 2morrow and wont be done til idk when lol the guy is guna throw patterns etc in it guna surprise me im happy and bad news is i switched my car insurance to geico and lost all my money lol j/p


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Nov 19 2009, 10:32 PM~15719796
> *i have guud news and bad new guud news is im going into paint 2morrow and wont be done til idk when lol the guy is guna throw patterns etc in it guna surprise me im happy and bad news is i switched my car insurance to geico and lost all my money lol j/p
> *


 hno: suprise patterns


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 19 2009, 09:27 PM~15721453
> *hno: suprise patterns
> *


x2


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

good topic to relate if your a baller on a budget


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Nov 19 2009, 07:32 PM~15719796
> *i have guud news and bad new guud news is im going into paint 2morrow and wont be done til idk when lol the guy is guna throw patterns etc in it guna surprise me im happy and bad news is i switched my car insurance to geico and lost all my money lol j/p
> *


i think the only good news is that it was free......


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Wheres the progress on this slut? :angry:


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixdeucelolo_@Nov 19 2009, 07:47 AM~15714382
> *I disagree.  Those guns usually come w/a 1.4 fluid tip and needle.  Now, if u can find a $10 gun w/a 1.7 - 1.8 or even a 2.0 tip and needle, then I'd say, u have a decent gun 2 spray primer with.  Primers are just 2 heavy of a material to spray through a 1.4 fluid tip.  They may seem 2 spray nice when first starting, but they generally get restricted and tend to spray thin and dry the longer u use em.  The fan may even get smaller as it gets clogged up.  Invest a lil in a gun that has the right fluid tip and needle combo and u will be much happier in the end.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


big tips are for old technology primers


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Nov 20 2009, 08:23 PM~15732053
> *Wheres the progress on this slut?  :angry:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Waiting and waiting


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

dammit i went thru all 5 pages and no ending wtf


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

I know why no progress...The guys who were doing it was back at the pool hall and bet some other dudes that they could leave town and not paint the mc? :dunno:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

not to be an ass but if u went thru and can read all of what i put the guy has my car and is painting it so all i have to do is wait til he gets done some people dont know what surprises are ill post up pics soon sit tight and well sit tight lol damn!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i think the surprise is how pissed you are gonna be when you get it back....


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

hope none of those patterns are hiding fuck ups in the paint job...patterns are a good way to cover up mistakes..post up the pics when u get it back


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Nov 22 2009, 09:54 PM~15748161
> *hope none of those patterns are hiding fuck ups in the paint job...patterns are a good way to cover up mistakes..post up the pics when u get it back
> *



x2 and good luck


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

ok sorry for the wait everybody i had 2 deaths and my pops got shot its been hell in 1 week but we started on my car and i will post up pics 2morrow we did some of the hood i have pics but ima wait til we finish it we have a couple patterns on the hood we are shooting the base and the patterns then pearl and clear or whatever how eva it goes lol but i will for shure have pics 2morrow thanks for waiting lol and not about to blow me up for keepin you guys but its coming out lovely and no no patterns will hide no fucked up spots i have nada 2 hide but quick question on my car 86 monte LS how do i take off the fucking side mirrors i know i know noob question lol :biggrin:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

allen wrench on the mirror adjuster, two bolts hold the mirror to the door, take the door panel off.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

ya i did that but theres a cord or like a wire for the mirror so i can angle and move the mirror that cord is stopping it from coming off what do i do about that


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Nov 26 2009, 11:44 PM~15795335
> *ya i did that but theres a cord or like a wire for the mirror so i can angle and move the mirror that cord is stopping it from coming off what do i do about that
> *


Behind the adjuster, theres an allen head screw that hold it on. The whole cable comes out with the mirror.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 27 2009, 12:16 PM~15797305
> *Behind the adjuster, theres an allen head screw that hold it on. The whole cable comes out with the mirror.
> *


x2. the passenger one goes all the way across the dash too, held on the same way though.


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

WHERES THE PIX LIL HOMIE???????????????........ :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

we juz finished the car ima put pics up 2morow 2day it was raining and the sun wasnt out but we still have to color sand and buff it so let it set for a couple weeks but its done and it was all done in my cramped ass garage lol


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

lets see....


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Nov 28 2009, 11:37 PM~15810311
> *we juz finished the car ima put pics up 2morow 2day it was raining and the sun wasnt out but we still have to color sand and buff it so let it set for a couple weeks but its done and it was all done in my cramped ass garage lol
> *


im prayin for u homie, im hopin u can prove the skeptics wring here. i cant wait to see. u happy with it??


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Damn I just knew I was going to see a progress pic


----------



## KROME83KUTTY (Aug 15, 2005)

Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

ill get ful pics in sunlight i have them just gota uploead em from my phone to computer let me know what ya think


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Nov 29 2009, 09:04 PM~15816960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not bad for a free labor paint job homie! :cheesy:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

I'm still a little concerned waiting to see full car


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks Good :thumbsup:


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Oct 30 2009, 10:54 PM~15520591
> *ya man this guy bet me a bnch of shit so i get a free paint job any kind i want s i was like koo and then we was shootin pool and then he was like each ball i make in he will add candy patterns i made 4 in so he said fuck it and he is going to pattern out the whole car lol im excited
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Patterns look as sloppy as the bodywork did. 

I'm just saying. 
Looks nice, but nothing to brag about.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

I juz took full car pics n sun I will put pics up 2morrow ya i know nutn 2 brag about what eva but I'm comfortable with it I'm excited with my car so shit I'm happy with my car that's all that matters right I mean if u a real lowrider u will show love no matter right as long as a ****** paint aint like yellow and purple and lime green but thanks for all the love hope ya like the pics


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

THE CAR IS LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE , SHAKE THEM HATERS OFF


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

fuck it homie do your thing


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE........SHIT I WISH I WAS PAINTING MINE ALREADY.... :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Well I'm painted now I know how to paint and do patterns so as soon I get my money right ima paint it again every year somethin new


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks Good :thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Thsnk 93bigb I mean its my 1st paint job with patterns its temptin not to drive it I know there's cars clean as all hell but this is my car and my car is always the best lol


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

car looks clean just need to cut and buff it will set the pearl off, but looks good bro


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

looks good homie dont worry about the haters they will find something wrong with everything


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

not really feeling the patterns but hey if u like it then cool..that paint job could of came out way worse..remember when i told u about what happened to me..urs came out alot better then mine..next time though be more careful..those patterns can probably be fixed and so far what i see the car looks pretty straight so u got very lucky! That paint job will at least get u by for the time being


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 30 2009, 12:23 PM~15822597
> *Patterns look as sloppy as the bodywork did.
> 
> I'm just saying.
> ...


x2, how ever it is better than i expected, in pics anyways... :biggrin:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Were guna do more after we cut and buff it more patterns etc so I'm not done we have to work on my boi caprice get it ready for the new years majestics


----------



## mrmagic84 (Oct 1, 2004)

if thats you first attempt at patterns and you guys figured it out yourselves good start. for a budget build you guys are doing good. my first pattern job was shaky as hell but i still drove my whip everywhere. And when kats hated on me oh well i was still riding and it was built by me so i didnt care. i still dont have the flyest ride but its mine. and theres not to many kats that can say they build there whip and painted it and upholstered it and juiced it. anyways good job


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrmagic84_@Dec 1 2009, 07:42 PM~15837801
> *if thats you first attempt at patterns and you guys figured it out yourselves good start. for a budget build you guys are doing good. my first pattern job was shaky as hell but i still drove my whip everywhere. And when kats hated on me oh well i was still riding and it was built by me so  i didnt care. i still dont have the flyest ride but its mine. and theres not to many kats that can say they build there whip and painted it and upholstered it and juiced it. anyways good job
> *


same here. learned by doing it. still not the best ride on the road, but it's mine and i built it so :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 1 2009, 02:04 PM~15833198
> *x2, how ever it is better than i expected, in pics anyways... :biggrin:
> *



Definitely looks better than I expected.
I'm just not feeling the patterns.


----------



## ununkence (Dec 2, 2009)

Im not doing the painting at all. All im doing is the prep for paint. So ill need to da sand the whole car with 80-180 grit and then use a red scuff pad to remove any clear coat i couldnt get correct?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Nov 30 2009, 12:04 AM~15816960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of paint gun is he using? Looks alright now, only time will tell


----------



## Blanco_Londres (Apr 10, 2007)

im glad to see your car painted, i've been keeping an eye on your thread, i like the white and blue, but i dont like how the patterns are, they are sloppy as previously stated by trick or treat (he does nice work) and the side patterns look a bit lonely, personally i would have kept it white/blue, no patterns,

although saying that, its YOUR car so fuck what i think or anyone else views, as long as your content then good luck with it


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Ya ima get it right shit I'm ready for the new years picnic hopefully ill see ya'll out there juz drop by say what's up but hopefully I get some more stuff done more patterns maybe sum leafin and some pinstripes and alil chrome ill be more satisfied well now I am but u know people have dreams and hope juz 1 day ill put my car in a show I don't care if I win shit but shit as long as my car in there


----------



## nickles only (Oct 4, 2003)

You got that right homie. Aslong as your happy with your car thats all that matters. it looks nice homie. Keep us updated on any updates.


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks good for a backyard paint job.

one of my boys just got his truck painted at a local body shop. he got f***ed on the deal tho. he paid 1500 bucks, and the motherf***ers didnt even bother taking off the seals around the rollup windows, or take the panels off the doors to do that jams. 

you got a hella good deal for a free paint job.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tearitup_@Dec 3 2009, 12:40 PM~15857670
> *Looks good for a backyard paint job.
> 
> one of my boys just got his truck painted at a local body shop. he got f***ed on the deal tho. he paid 1500 bucks, and the motherf***ers didnt even bother taking off the seals around the rollup windows, or take the panels off the doors to do that jams.
> ...


I wouldnt take off that stuff either for a 1500 paint job, it would get taped up


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 3 2009, 12:08 PM~15860003
> *I wouldnt take off that stuff either for a 1500 paint job, it would get taped up
> *


X2 is cheap bro - good materials alone cost almost that much so there isnt going to be extensive labor for that much cash.

Monte looks good for what you got into it and like others said as long as you are happy fuck everyone else!


----------



## tearitup (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 3 2009, 01:08 PM~15860003
> *I wouldnt take off that stuff either for a 1500 paint job, it would get taped up
> *


It was 1500 plus the gallon of paint and clear.

I tried telling him that there is no such thing as a cheap paint job.! the shit aint cheap if you gotta go back and redo it. But sometimes people need to learn the hardway.

Only reason i didnt paint it is becuase its getting to cold outside. Im probably going to be re-spraying it next summer. :uh:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

it looks like you got shaky on the sides but it looks good,love the hood bro,you should do more on it, :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

ya ima do more to it as soon as i learn more then yeah lol me and the guy wz going to thru some cobalt candy blue on it but i dont have nothing of that color on or in my car and if i do that i would have to redo car so i leff it alone so now its called...............................THE SMURF lol


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

as long as u are happy  and yea like they said u can kinda fix those mistakes on the patterns by having somebody else add to them..no bad for free though!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

just something so i can ride in the city on new years majestic picnic guna be tight then when i get my money right ill add some more pattern and stuff to it


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

Let me have a crack at the car! I'll have you ready for new years!!


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SkysDaLimit_@Dec 6 2009, 01:18 AM~15886167
> *Let me have a crack at the car! I'll have you ready for new years!!
> *


you probably dont remember me but a while back i was down there trying to learn to pinstripe i been trying to get in contact with you guys so i can get some done i lost your numbers how did that caprice come along the blue 1 you was working on when i went down there??


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

look s alright for a garage paint job.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 8 2009, 03:26 AM~15910067
> *look s alright for a garage paint job.
> *



thnxz :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

hey man your car looks better than most lolo's i see on the street, keep livin the life


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Dec 8 2009, 02:09 PM~15913989
> *hey man your car looks better than most lolo's i see on the street, keep livin the life
> *


thanks man


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

all i need is lights the turn signal lights the bottoms lights and the side marker lights(corners)


----------



## 80dippin (Jul 25, 2009)

does anybody know were i can get the chrome moldingd for my dcar well im on my bros name my car is the car that got painted if you have any body has has a full set or some part let me know k well send message to 86bluemcls k thanks


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Nov 2 2009, 06:05 PM~15541284
> *keep us updated i wanna see how this turns out..kinda look like u got a crew of tweeks workin on your ride no offense..and i don't blame u for not knowing what is right and wrong..u can't know unless somebody teach you..if i was u i would primer the shit out of those areas where they drilled holes..drilling holes is an oldschool way of pullin dents and it does work but u need to make sure u primer it very good to prevent rust and u should of layed a coat of primer down and then wet sanded the car but even then its not the best idea because the paint needs something to bite into..its better to wet sand the paint/clear and then lay down more clear..if ur primer is too smooth your paint might not stick right and will be bubbling and chipping very easy...i do hope your car turns out ok...a rushed paint job is never a good thing. when i was younger i paid a guy 400 bucks to paint my car and he had it done that same day..went to pick it up and it had hella runs and he didn't do anybody work at all..sometimes u gotta learn the hard way..
> *


 YEAH CUZ LIKE THIS HE WET SANDED MY CAR IN PRIMER BUT NOT TOO SMOOTH TO THE POINT WHERE THE PAINT WOULD CHIP OR PEEL AND LET ME SAY THE RESULTS ARE MUCH CLEANER


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

:wow: looks good yea idk why people say dont wet sane primer we and my friend is working on a caprice right now for the new years


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86bluemcLS_@Dec 23 2009, 01:04 PM~16069160
> *:wow:  looks good yea idk why people say dont wet sane primer we and my friend is working on a caprice right now for the new years
> *


You have to wet sand the primer. You dont need to wet sand the filler.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

i always rough sand dry, then primer, then guide coat, then wet sand, repeat last step 10 times, then primer sealer then dry 600, then paint


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

damn i didnt think anybody will still be inside of my topic thing but i have some more recent pics i got all my chrome mouldings for my LS so i have the paint now all i need is interior done :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

:boink:


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

everybody first paint job is one of the best experiences a person can have with their car, next to that is getting rims put on, it's good feeling, no doubt.

i gotta say though......the old saying is true..... "body guys don't die from old age" it doesn't matter if the sanding and painting is done outdoors, where are the resperators? 

i'm not preeching but that shit is wicked deadly, any body-tech knows what i'm saying, it's just good practice to protect your lungs and your skin, as far as the work and the progress, i'm indifferent..... i don't believe in shit talking someone else's ride, however there are a few things i would have done to suit my prefference's, but thats not to say it's not what you wanted/expected, and recieved, so in the end, if you like it, thats all that matters.

keep up the progress, this is how we all learn.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Nov 3 2009, 07:41 PM~15549160
> *as long as your happy with the paint is what matters. you cant spend 400 and expect a showcar.
> *




EXACTLY


----------



## bigboy4040 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yup thats true bro my buddy that tought me how to do bodywork n paint was always on my ass . put ur mask on wear gloves n dont wet sand bondo lol . but not bad bro keep it up ur doing good practice makes perfect. belive me i messed up a candy job when i started painting. n even tho i no how to spray it now my buddy still gives me shit.So take everything u can learn cuz these old farts jk guys they no there shit .


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigboy4040_@Feb 14 2010, 06:01 PM~16611855
> *Yup thats true bro my buddy that tought me how to do bodywork n paint was always on my ass . put ur mask on wear gloves n dont wet sand bondo lol . but not bad bro keep it up ur doing good practice makes perfect. belive me i messed up a candy job when i started painting. n even tho i no how to spray it now my buddy still gives me shit.So take everything u can learn cuz these old farts jk guys they no there shit .
> *


 :biggrin: 
ha......old farts, i'm 31.

it's true though, if you take it for granted your gonna get hurt, and this chemical shit is waaaay worse than a smoke or two.

i fiberglassed and enclosure for a customer's truck and moulded it all in........blah, blah, blah, anyways.....i wanted to have all the prep work done and ready for a friend of the owner that said he would base/clear the entire thing as a favour for his buddy. i had no problem doing this, however i figured i would save him some time by epoxy primer-ing the whole thing when it was ready for it.
the shop i work out of........well, we aren't a body shop...lol. it sure smelled like one when i was done :biggrin: 
my saving grace was i did it after hours during the week....so i didn't get any serious complaints from anyone, but it took a good 2 days to clear it out, i did where the right gear, but not spraying in a booth or a controlled area is the shits.
lesson learned

thats my storie, thought i would share.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: your right we had em tho


----------

